# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  VB office and VB6 32bit

## PaulLag

Hello there
Hope everybody is fine.
I am getting back to this topic, since I have utilized the solution provided in this thread 




```
https://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?760435-RESOLVED-Problem-with-VB-Office-and-VB6-dlls
```


 that worked successfully  for W7  in W10 but unfortunately getting following error

Run-time error-2147221164(80040154):
Class not registered
Please, I was wondering if something changes in the procedure for utilizing dlls with 32bit with Excel 64bit or if this error could derive from a wrong procedure independent from the one described in the thread

I thank you in advance.

----------


## PaulLag

apologizes

link

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....e-and-VB6-dlls

----------

